# بيع ارض فى اسكندرية 400 م | النور للاراضى



## اعلانى العقارية (29 ديسمبر 2013)

شركة النور للاستثمار العقارى تعلن عن بيع قطعة ارض 400 متر بجوار كارفور و الداون تاون الطريق الدائرى ابيس اسكندرية
ابعاد الارض
بحرى شارع 10 متر بعرض 43 متر
قبلى شارع 10 متر بعرض 43 متر
غربى شارع 7 متر بطول 116 متر
شرقى جار 116 متر







=========
للاستفار و طلب معاينة الارض
للاتصال بالشركة و طلب معاينة الاراضى الحاج / هشام انور 01211164797 - 01065443264
الدعم الفنى و التسويق الإلكترونى [email protected]


----------

